# ebay Top 10 Rare Collectibles



## Jeffery (Oct 25, 2011)

WhatSellsBest.com, a website tracking top items selling on eBay, has published the Top 10 Rare Collectibles sold on eBay during December 2011.

A few runner-ups on December's list; an antique Wilhelm Telephone fetched $11,750; a rare 1920's Toy Train received $10,099; and a vintage Video Game (cartridge) collected $24,201. The #1 top collectible on the list fetched $31,100.

To see the current and past top selling ebay items in over 200 catagories visit www.WhatSellsBest.com
.


----------



## happychick (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks for posting! I really enjoyed looking through that site, as I buy & re-sell items on eBay.


----------

